# Travelling down France/Spain next week and getting twitchy!



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all were travelling down through France and Spain next week but I keep reading different things about people being pulled over etc.

We are taking our 4 year old year old with us and I am hoping we are making the right choice, has anyone actually come to any harm ? Or is it all just chancers hoping to catch people off guard ?

I know I have touched on this subject before but I would just like some further reassurance.

Many thanks Russ


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

People post those stories up to make others aware, so that you will know the score should something similar happen to yourselves.

Just enjoy it, most people bring back nothing but fond memories of such trips. You should enjoy yourselves thoroughly and... you'll have a chance of getting some better weather than we're having here.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Rusky,
I have been travelling up and down to Spain, Portugal and France for the past 35 years and have never yet had any problems or met any sensible person that has. 
Trouble !!!! It happens yes, in London, Cardiff or wherever you go, did have my pocket picked in Copenhagen once but as long as you are sensible and dont park overnight in motorway aires or secluded spots all alone then you will be fine.
We are back down to Spain on 3rd Jan and looking forward to it again.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have also done this trip several times with no problems,Also travelling back to Spain on Jan 3 rd will keep a look out for you,we are Hymer 574 2 adults and a dog say hi if you see us.Ps we have a Spanish reg number plate


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just be as vigilant as you would be touring the UK and you should be OK.

If you park up somewhere and you don't feel comfortable then just move on.

A little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Rusky,
We too are going down to Spain through France on the 9th January for the first time with a motorhome. Yes, I have read all the warnings and hoaxes but am still a bit apprehensive especially when near the Spanish border. 
Are you using Aires in France? 
Have a nice holiday.
Regards
Sennen523.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

04HBG said:


> I have been travelling up and down to Spain, Portugal and France for the past 35 years and have never yet had any problems or met any sensible person that has.


Hi Rusky

I agree entirely with 04HGB, but I'm ols enough to add another 5 years to his total. :crybaby:

If someone has had a problem they are *very likely* to post a warning - as was said already above.

If their trip was trouble free, it is almost certain that they *will not* post a message saying, "_We just went to France and *didn't *get robbed_".

Also consider how much the "personal and contents" part of your insurance premium costs? If people were being robbed or attacked on a regular basis the premiums would be sky high - and they are actually surprisingly low.

One further thought - you may as well have your money's worth.  I quite expect that French, Spanish etc. motorhomers visiting this country are warned about the terrifying dangers and villainous population of the UK, but it doesn't worry us when we go touring here at home. Curious eh? :?

Relax and enjoy it, and use a bit of common sense. That's all you will need.  

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've also travelled all over Europe ( and Africa) since the 60s and have never been pulled over or met any trouble. I'm sure it happens but to a miniscule percentage of travellers.

In the very unlikely event that you see a road block ahead then make sure all your doors are locked -travel with the habitation doors locked anyway- and windows up. If there are lots of other cars and vans stopped and the people stopping you are in proper uniform and there are marked cars parked there then stop and, when approached, roll down one window. Don't get out of the van or roll down other windows. There should also be notices on the road before the block but, if it is warning of an accident ahead there might not have been time to get them out. An official road block should also have a police presence but this might be a policeman in the bar nearby. 

If you are not happy that you are being stopped by an official block then drive on. If you have doubts about it then turn round and go back the way you have come for a few miles. Some people carry a card , in several languages, that says they will stop at the next police station. We've never felt it necessary to do that - we've never been stopped except for cycle races or accidents.

Don't overnight at motorway service stations or laybys. Don't flaunt cameras, phones, handbags, jewellery or watches or keep wallets etc in back pockets. Keep a copy of your important documents hidden in the van and leave a copy with someone in UK who could fax them to you if necessary. The chances of you needing them are tiny but it saves time and aggro if you do. I also have the European emergency telephone number on my mobile as well as my credit card insurance company and breakdown company. I also found it useful to keep a card in the van with the van details ( chassis number, registration number, length, height, mass etc) to give to the breakdown service if it is needed.

I'm sure you will not need any of this advice and you will, as millions of others do, have a safe and enjoyable trip. Don't forget to keep a diary and take photos so we can all share it when you get back !

G


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

reading the posts and the number of members we have travelling to spain ect i am suprised we have no forum for people who would like to travel in small groups 
chapter


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all thanks for all your replies, they have certainly given us some confidence ! Its nice to hear from people who have actually done the trips for themselves.

I have sent a PM Sennen !

Thanks again, hopefully we'll meet up sometime and we can have beer !

Russ


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Just remember UK is the vehicle crime capital of Europe. I have also travelled around France and Spain for several weeks at a time for the last ten years, often wild camping, and never encountered any problems. 

Avoid motorway service areas, especially near major cities, and enjoy your holiday. There are too many scare stories about touring abroad, totally out of proportion to the tens of thousands of vans on the roads over there. These stories often seem to come from people with little or no experience of such ventures.

Jed


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for that Jed

Russ


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry a bit late to post this :roll: 

The only time we have seen anything suspicious in nearly 20 years hols. in France was last year in that wasteland between the docks at Dunquerke and the motorway. Two or three men had pulled over with the bonnet up - tried to flag us down. I sort of hope they were up to no good as I would not like to ignore someone in real trouble. 

Trust your instincts - if it feels at all dodgy keep the doors locked and keep driving, just as you would do here. Also keep a camera or phone camera handy. The fake policemen who try to stop you do not like their photos taken at all.

Worry just enough to keep your common sense well adjusted, but not enough to spoil your holiday.

Happy travelling

Sue


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Sue


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*travels to spain*

Like all have said be aware! avoid autoroute stops if you can, try and keep van in sight if you stop for a break, dont have a hand bag in the front of the van, put your passports away you dont need them, use your driver Id card with your debit or credit cards,and only have one card, You do not get stopped in Spain other than by the policia local or Guardia, anyone asks you directions get back into your van. unless they are in it before you? always lock cab doors, its simple security, enjoy your trip but expect it to be cold of a night,


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for that Silva, I,ve found it very reasuring speaking to all you guys.

Again many thanks to you all 

Russ


----------

